# Last squirrel of small game season



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

heres a pic of the squirrel i got sunday. My first kill with my oak natural.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you I was suprised what the marble did when it hit him in the head


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Rolled him up makes you want to give up the rifle don't it.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot how fare away wore you


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I was only about fifteen yards And I hit him in the side of the head.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice shooting!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

shew97 said:


> I was only about fifteen yards And I hit him in the side of the head.


wow good shot


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Only his head was sticking out so it was a Farley small target that I thaught I would never hit


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

shew97 said:


> Only his head was sticking out so it was a Farley small target that I thaught I would never hit


nice what style of shooting did you use


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

OTT and held it "gangsta" style


----------

